# Double Yellow Headed Amazon Parrot



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

*Hi
Where is the best place to look to find someone who breeds Double Yellow Headed Amazon Parrots. Im looking for a well bred baby in a couple of months time. Thanks :2thumb: *


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

This place has a list of breeders, and also good advice

Parrot Forum - Parrot Message Board - Parrot Link Forum


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

grannykins said:


> This place has a list of breeders, and also good advice
> 
> Parrot Forum - Parrot Message Board - Parrot Link Forum


Thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Might be worth contacting this breeder
Parrotlinks Forums-viewtopic-Double Yellow Headed Amazons H/R Babies *Updated with pics*

Although down south, he may be able to arrange transport or know of other breeders that hand rear the DYH's. Dont forget when buying one they need their CITES paperwork etc.

There is a breeder in Nottingham listed on www.parrotlinks.co.uk which is a tad closer to you in Manchester.


----------

